# How To Play Neo-Soul Chords



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello there!

Hope you guys are having a great week so far 

This week’s tutorial is about Neo-Soul chords on the guitar. I’ll be breaking down the concepts behind playing neo-soul chords and I will also show you how to get that mellow lo-fi hip-hop guitar tone. Usually those chords are 7th chords with different extensions (9s, 11s and 13s) and also played with a lot of embellishments.

Hope you enjoy the lesson and your feedback is always welcome!






Thank you for watching and have a great weekend


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice!
II-V-I @greco


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Very nice!
> II-V-I @greco


I'm playin' a heck of a lot of that these days!


----------



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you very much!


----------

